# upgrade question



## SuperFan (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey all. Just curious on opinions for an upgrade.

Currently running a very old SVS dual 16-46 cs cylinders with a Samson s700 amp driving them. Great Craiglist find that was fine mostly but tends to get lost a bit when really pushing it in 3000 cubic foot open basement. Mostly HT and some music to lesser extent. Looking at either upgrading to newer SVS 12.3+ drivers ( tubes have original drivers from 2002 or so) and maybe a new amp a year or so later. This versus the cyber weekend deal of the outlaw lfm-1 plus duals. Upgrade price would be roughly same if I sell SVS setup, but sticking SVS gives me some drivers to play with some dig projects with a buddy. SVS CS says the dual upgraded 16-46 would be the way to go over a single newer pc-2000. Just curious on thoughts. Not sure i will upgrade either way but looking for input. Want to stay with duals and don't crank it crazy high very often so a fv15hp or PC ultra, etc not really on my radar. (Though they are amazing)


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi superfan. I have 2pc plus cylinders.(and an sb2000). I would upgrade the 16-46 drivers too as CS said. IMHO, the outlaw subs won't be an upgrade. I love my cylinders.


----------



## SuperFan (Jan 13, 2014)

Nothing like those water heaters! They are definitely a classic, they are amazing output and extension in a really small floor space. The 12.3+ is really tempting... I have to give props to SVS cs. They can't be beat as they help answer all questions so quickly and give really honest advice. Would love to hear some of tom v's new PSA sub's though as I have some of his older SVS children...


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Best CS ever! And now they have our very own Sonnie. Seems to be working for them both. Seems Tom is carrying the torch at psa quite well too. CS is immeasurable in building loyalty. I think if you went with SVS or psa(just saying) you'd be satisfied.


----------

